# Sensory Overload - The Fever (Stoner Rock/Heavy Metal)



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey folks,


Here's a really Heavy Metal/Stoner Rock original song, driven by a grueling maniacal guitar riff, urgent drum fills and swirling in feedback and twists.
We tried blending Black Sabbath & Queens of the Stone Age with our own touch. Now theirs no vocals as we are currently looking for a singer, but it is an experimental rock song that I'd appreciate some feedback and constructive criticism on in its instrumental stage.


GEAR USED:


VOX AC30 w/ Blue Alnico Speakers
Mexican Fender Strat
BOSS BD-2
JH1 Wah-Wah and Fuzzface


Plus a standard drum kit and bass rig. We recorded every instrument 1 at a time with a single SM57 into a $99 Steinberg Interface.
For those conditions, we think it turned out pretty good!


LINK:


https://soundcloud.com/SensoryOL/The-Fever
[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/the-fever[/soundcloud]
https://soundcloud.com/SensoryOL


Let us know what you think!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's more garage rock sounding. Stoner rock, sure. Metal, not even heh (unless you wanted to go down the 'metal is attitude' road)....guitar tones (and the drumming style) are totally not there (wrong gear, really). But cool? Heck yeah!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good. 
Could use some big dirty bass. Really liked the dissonant chords turnaround at end of what sounds like chorus in first half of song.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

keto said:


> It's more garage rock sounding. Stoner rock, sure. Metal, not even heh (unless you wanted to go down the 'metal is attitude' road)....guitar tones (and the drumming style) are totally not there (wrong gear, really). But cool? Heck yeah!


Haha yeah we did record it with very limited equipment in a dark basement. We figured it would be Heavy-Metalish cause of the heaviness of the riffs but I see what you mean. Thanks for the input!



fretzel said:


> Sounds good.
> Could use some big dirty bass. Really liked the dissonant chords turnaround at end of what sounds like chorus in first half of song.


Thanks dude. I did actually record a greasy bassline for this song but I'm not very good at mixing and I think it was buried in the production. I try to throw dissonant chords (I had to look up what it meant actually haha) into all our songs to give them a somewhat unique twist.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Read this today and made me think of this thread. LOL 



Concert pianist Vladimir Horowitz tells about the time he played a dissonant contemporary composition at a private gathering. When he finished, someone asked, "I don't understand what that composition means, Mr. Horowitz. Could you please explain it?" Without a word, Horowitz played the composition again. When he finished he turned to his questioner and said, "That's what it means."


----------

